# Thoughts on Magnetraction



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I heard they were really good for beginners and riding on ice, but the edges can throw off your carving. Personally I figure I have enough control on ice that I opted to buy my Gnu Rider's Choice without Magnetraction as I did not want to jeapordize my carving in any way. Many people will tell you it is a "try before you buy" technology. If you have any shops that have Gnu demo boards you should consider giving it a try.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> I heard they were really good for beginners and riding on ice, but the edges can throw off your carving. Personally I figure I have enough control on ice that I opted to buy my Gnu Rider's Choice without Magnetraction as I did not want to jeapordize my carving in any way. Many people will tell you it is a "try before you buy" technology. If you have any shops that have Gnu demo boards you should consider giving it a try.


Ding ding ding!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

if you are usually riding ice or super hard pack, then it is a defo good thing to have

otherwise, meh


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the concept is great, haven't ridden it which is why I didn't buy any of the Mervin boards I was looking at... At the end of the day I look at it like this, I've been riding for a long time, I've managed on the ice-coast for years without it, I'm comfortable without it why change now??? Maybe I'll buy one next year on clearance from this year or something but otherwise...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well i had a go on a Lib Tech magna... what's their pro signature model? is travis rice?

anyways, i had a go on this piste which was effectively ice coz it was uber hard pack, after a freeze thaw routine that had been going for several days, with little if any fresh being added or pounded on to it.

my nitro, was havnig a tuff enuff time getting down it without chatter, what with its edge break out at some point more or less all the time. cue magna, and suddenly it was almost as confident and grip worthy as a fresh groomer. with less side chatter, all that was left to do was enjoy the ride.

IMO even if an experienced ice coaster, magna will enhance your enjoyment of the hill irrespective of less than ideal conditions... so that is no bad thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

When interviewed, Travis Rice said he rides magnetraction boards in any condition and claims that it doesn't impact regular riding on pow but in fact enhances it. His signature board is actually only offered in magnetraction.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Like I said, I have nothing negative to say about it, just didn't want to buy it as a primary board without trying it first. If I can get one on closeout at the end of this season, I will probably do so even without trying it out since I'll have the everyday board covered.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> Like I said, I have nothing negative to say about it, just didn't want to buy it as a primary board without trying it first. If I can get one on closeout at the end of this season, I will probably do so even without trying it out since I'll have the everyday board covered.


Good plan! Look at their "banana" tech as well. As odd as it looks it actually makes a lot of sense when you break down how the camber of a standard snowboard is flattened. I'd like to demo one for certain but the salesman that works at the only Mervin dealer in Edmonton (United Cycle) was unsure if they would do that.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

That's been my dilemna too, no one around to let me demo and my friends that I go out west with are super impatient skiers who have no time for such things as trying to demo a board when I'm with them. God forbid I try something that holds us up and we can't make that 1 extra run...I love them but I hate them too. The sick part of it is one of the used to be the best snowboarder I knew, then he switched to skiing and now he's just a douche!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow...well that really sucks. He isn't much of a boarder then if he turns to skiing AND being a douche. lol Anyway, even if it means holding them up wouldn't it be worth trying out a board while you're with them?? I know I would...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Good plan! Look at their "banana" tech as well. As odd as it looks it actually makes a lot of sense when you break down how the camber of a standard snowboard is flattened. I'd like to demo one for certain but the salesman that works at the only Mervin dealer in Edmonton (United Cycle) was unsure if they would do that.


EasyRider sells Lib-tech and Gnu boards unless that's changed this year


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

st.stark said:


> Wow...well that really sucks. He isn't much of a boarder then if he turns to skiing AND being a douche. lol Anyway, even if it means holding them up wouldn't it be worth trying out a board while you're with them?? I know I would...


the point being that i'm with them and they out number me...I can't get them to stop at a shop since I'm not the one driving! He's not that much of a douche and he actually was always like that even when he boarded


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

intake said:


> EasyRider sells Lib-tech and Gnu boards unless that's changed this year


I stand corrected! I've never been to Easy rider before; guess I've got a good reason to now!


----------

